# used sewer cameras/tools



## holman23 (Feb 16, 2010)

is there a place in here where you can advertise tools for sale if so can someone point me in the right direction thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummm at this link...:laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=24


----------

